# Coopers copping Halal hate



## Ducatiboy stu (11/2/14)

Stumbled across a Facebook page by the Australian Defence League having a good old racist & bigoted spray at Coopers for having Halal certification on its malt products.

Pretty sad that these fuckwits can get away with such utter crap


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Im sure coopers are buying 'malt products' and not insisting on them having to be halal approved, but who knows.



> The Association is comprised completely by Australian citizens regardless of their walk in life, or cultural background. As an association we do not discriminate against any member. We stand together, with one voice to keep Australia the great land we were all born into. If you believe what we believe then sign up and add you voice today.





> Restaurants and fast food chains that do offer halal options should offer non-halal alternatives as well, in order to show respect for other people’s religions, customs, and possible concerns about animal welfare issues (surrounding ritual slaughter). No one should be made to consume halal produce unwittingly, so it must always be labelled – in supermarkets, in restaurants, in schools, and in hospitals – wherever it is available. Free choice in these matters is, after all, a fundamental human right for everybody, not just the Muslim community.
> Sharia law makes a fundamental distinction between Muslims and non-Muslims, and the ADL will never allow this sort of iniquitous apartheid to take root in our country. The ADL will therefore oppose sharia appeasement in all its forms, and will actively work to eradicate the sharia-compliant behaviours that are already being adopted, and enforced, in our society.


----------



## Dave70 (12/2/14)

Wait until ADL members take a closer look at their veg and discover that its both halal _and _kosher..they'll _plotz_! 

Incidentally, I insist all my food and beverage be haram certified.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/2/14)

Does this mean we can now brew a beer for Ramadam? When I was in Sri Lanka recently I was told by the taxi driver the Muslims wanted halal cement.


----------



## pk.sax (12/2/14)

All seriousness aside, I chuckle inside, quietly, every time there is a Muslim amongst the group that baulks at a restaurant etc where the food isn't halal. I mean, ffs you want halal chips! Halal apple pie. Squirm away you fool.


----------



## manticle (12/2/14)

> Im sure coopers are buying 'malt products' and not insisting on them having the be halal approved, but who knows.


It's halal if it's not expressly forbidden in the qu'aran. Halal doesn't need to be approved as such. Halal also refers to actions in life.

The insistence that they welcome all walks of life as long as they all walk one way of life does not make ADL a bunch of equality loving civil libertarians, no matter how attractively they try and paint themselves. They are a far right group spreading misinformation and fear and encouraging scapegoating.

Not sure why coopers need malt to be expressly halal. It's already halal unless they put pork mince or something in it.
Alcohol made with malt on the other hand...


----------



## Mardoo (12/2/14)

Yeah, it's a bit rich advertising that your beer is halal. If someone's concerned enough about halal to be checking all their food products, they're almost certainly not going to be drinking alcohol.


----------



## Dave70 (12/2/14)

Cant really blame company's for going halal. 

Who wouldn't want to cash in on muslim dollars. There's potentially a fraction of 2.2% of the population to be had there for the cost of re tooling a stamp.


----------



## manticle (12/2/14)

> Yeah, it's a bit rich advertising that your beer is halal. If someone's concerned enough about halal to be checking all their food products, they're almost certainly not going to be drinking alcohol.


It's their malt extract products, not their beer.

Being accused of funding terrorism (as they are by many online commenters, not you Mardoo) just shows the base level of ignorance people like the ADF tap into and exploit. We are a nation of cretins.

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/news/south-australia/coopers-defends-halal-accreditation-for-maltextract-products/story-fni6uo1m-1226823960243


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

I worked with muslims for 2 years, fark they used to winge, about everything, so the Kiwi chef organised a full size pig to be cooked hungi style and served it full, layed out on a massive stainless platter, the best moment of my life in that shithole was the look on there faces when we all ran into the food hall right on 6pm. It was chaos with a bunch of aussies, kiwi's and yanks giggling away at their uproar.

But many of them who aren't the arrogant ones (about 2% i've worked out) are really really nice people living in absolute shitholes.




Mardoo said:


> Yeah, it's a bit rich advertising that your beer is halal. If someone's concerned enough about halal to be checking all their food products, they're almost certainly not going to be drinking alcohol.


They do drink alcohol, alot of them i worked with did, just went they went home to there families they didnt and obviously always acted like they dont. But they do definitely not eat pork, its a big no no pulling the old 'pork meat scattered through chicken in a stirfry' prank, so some of the expats found out....


----------



## 2much2spend (12/2/14)

Why do people get annoyed at this? I mean does it affect the beer? Does it affect the coopers name? Well you really notice a small logo on the bottle? 

Great for them , more market share.


----------



## Dave70 (12/2/14)

2much2spend said:


> Why do people get annoyed at this?


That's a great question because it works both ways.


----------



## Airgead (12/2/14)

2much2spend said:


> Why do people get annoyed at this?


Because the ADL are a bunch of bigoted, racist, neo nazis (no.. not Godwin's law... they actually are a far right group with neo nazi tendencies). They bang on about "Muslims" being a threat but what they really mean is people who aren't white.

edit: spelling.


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Never even heard of the ADL untill this thread, i must be a lil' young or sumfink...


----------



## HBHB (12/2/14)

Wonder if the isoalpha acids are halal certified or the yeast. Or the sugar.

Fact of the matter is, every food item that carries one of these BS ticks / endorsements costs dollars (tens of thousands) that get paid to organisations with dubious backgrounds and at the end of the day every consumer is paying for their certifications.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Its only there malt products that are certified. The reason is because they export the malt to be used in the food industry for bisciits, breakfadt cereals etc. They have had cert for years. If you think Halal cert goes to fund Islam jihad or whatever bullshit then you need to work out which side of the racism fence to be on. It is no different to Kosher, Organic or Vegan cert. It is not made any different to if it was without Halal. I have been in Abbotiors that do Halal killing. All in means is that the animal be killed in a calm humane way and not bludgened to death. They dont have to point to Mecca or do special blessings or such things. Personally I would prefer to eat a Halal killed beast because I know the beast will be killed properly and ultimatly be better quality as the animal isnt stressed and full of adrenaline which toughens the meat. Halal cert is not done by some dubious muslum radical, as is Organic cert is not done by some feral hippie from Nimbin. 

This post sure is going to show the closet racists.


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

How is Halal meat culled, as oposed to the bolt through the brain?
Or the new 'putting them to sleep' method the pig ab's use.


----------



## pcmfisher (12/2/14)

manticle said:


> It's halal if it's not expressly forbidden in the qu'aran. Halal doesn't need to be approved as such. Halal also refers to actions in life.
> 
> The insistence that they welcome all walks of life as long as they all walk one way of life does not make ADF a bunch of equality loving civil libertarians, no matter how attractively they try and paint themselves. They are a far right group spreading misinformation and fear and encouraging scapegoating.
> 
> ...



Pork mince or animals that were dead prior to slaughter or animals that were not slaughtered in the name of an imaginary sky pixie or something...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

shaunous said:


> How is Halal meat culled, as oposed to the bolt through the brain?
> Or the new 'putting them to sleep' method the pig ab's use.


The same. Bolt is acceptable. They then slit the throat to drain the blood. as you normally would.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

.


----------



## manticle (12/2/14)

> Pork mince or animals that were dead prior to slaughter or animals that were not slaughtered in the name of an imaginary sky pixie or something...


Hands up who actually knows what halal is.

Imaginary sky pixies are common to all religions and all religions have rules governing what its adherents can and can't do. The certification halal does not mean a priest has to stand and wave hands over the thing or invoke the five winds from the east or mumble admonitions at the people.

Let's get upset about blintz.


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> The same. Bolt is acceptable. They then slit the throat to drain the blood. as you normally would.


Fair enough.

My old Indian mate who is a mussie told me in his shithouse Engrish about their big muslim festival over there, his description was not humane, but the end outcome was nice, after slaughtering the goats for the festivals, facing mecca blah blah blah, they keep only 1/3 of the meat, 1/3 then goes to their large family and the other 1/3 is shared to homeless poor people.


----------



## manticle (12/2/14)

That's presumably animal slaughtering standards in his country of origin, not specifically halal slaughter.


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Sorry Manticle, BUT....



> To be halal certified the animal must be facing Mecca, have its throat cut while still alive and then ritually sacrificed by a Muslim who recites a prayer dedicating the slaughter to Allah. Because the animals must be slaughtered alive, stun guns are often not an option as they can kill an animal before the heart pumps out all the blood.


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

*The opposite of halal is haram (forbidden).*
Food can be forbidden in Islam if it includes:

blood
alcohol
meat or any products from a forbidden animal, including pigs and any carnivorous animals or birds of prey
meat or any products of an animal which has not been slaughtered in the correct manner in the name of Allah
Under Islamic law (sharia) it is permissible (halal) to consume items that would otherwise be termed haram so long as it is a matter of survival and not just an act of disobedience.


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Never Stop Learning On AHB :unsure:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Halal should not be confused with Islam sharia law


----------



## manticle (12/2/14)

shaunous said:


> Sorry Manticle, BUT....


The website you got that from is presumably halalchoices.com?

I'm not sure their information is totally correct and their agenda is fairly plain. Anyway halal refers to much more than just the slaughter of animals and halal slaughter is quite similar to kosher slaughter. Kosher also refers to many things other than slaughter.

In Australia animals are required to be stunned before being killed and while there are some small exemptions on religious grounds, the stunning is, as far as I am aware acceptable halal practice.

My point though was that something being halal does not mean it has all been blessed or turned towards Jordan. A string bean is halal (unless it is wrapped in bacon). My coffee this morning was halal. Coopers malt extract is halal. None of them were blessed or accompanied by magic words. The other point is that religious mumbo jumbo is not restricted to Islam or its followers.


----------



## pcmfisher (12/2/14)

manticle said:


> The website you got that from is presumably halalchoices.com?
> 
> I'm not sure their information is totally correct and their agenda is fairly plain. Anyway halal refers to much more than just the slaughter of animals and halal slaughter is quite similar to kosher slaughter. Kosher also refers to many things other than slaughter.
> 
> ...


Yes, a string bean and your coffee and coopers malt is halal. 
My point is the rediculousness of referring to any holy book and any God to determine if its _not_ ok to eat


----------



## manticle (12/2/14)

I agree totally with that but that's a whole other debate.


----------



## Bridges (12/2/14)

Good luck avoiding pig related products, interesting project about this is here details where all the bits from 1 slaughtered pig can possibly end up.

_PIG 05049_
_Christien Meindertsma has spent three years researching all the products made from a single pig. Amongst some of the more unexpected results were: Ammunition, medicine, photo paper, heart valves, brakes, chewing gum, porcelain, cosmetics, cigarettes, conditioner and even bio diesel._
_Meindertsma makes the subject more approachable by reducing everything to the scale of one animal. After it's death, Pig number 05049 was shipped in parts throughout the world. Some products remain close to their original form and function while others diverge dramatically. In an almost surgical way a pig is dissected in the pages of the book - resulting in a startling photo book where all the products are shown at their true scale (1:1)._


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/2/14)

I had a pair of shoes stolen while in Indonesia, I doubt whether a size 11 shoe would fit anyone, the only satisfaction I got from the loss of the shoes was they were made out of pigskin.


----------



## HBHB (12/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> If you think Halal cert goes to fund Islam jihad or whatever bullshit then you need to work out which side of the racism fence to be on.
> This post sure is going to show the closet racists.


Actually, i wasn't thinking of the jihadists at all. I was thinking that at the top of the fat cat chain who own and run the organisation in question, the money just disappears overseas. Racist? Coming from a family tree with about every colour in the rainbow i doubt it. Personally, i couldn't give a rats arse if someone is black, white brindle or polkadot. Don't care if someone worships anything of any type behind any door and i'll happily eat drink and laugh and co-exist with any of the above, provided my family are allowed to continue our way of life uninterupted & without paying for theirs. 

Couple of interesting reads:

https://www.dicksmithfoods.com.au/media/news/muslim-branding-our-food

http://www.smh.com.au/comment/halal-easter-eggs-and-cat-food-where-big-money-meets-religion-20130327-2gujc.html
Interesting read about the chicken farmer and about the sharia advisors.

Martin


----------



## Dave70 (12/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> This post sure is going to show the closet racists.


Not to mention those who need to look up the word racist.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

racist[ rey-sist ]

noun1. a person who believes in racism
, the doctrine that a certain human race is superior to any or all others.

adjective1. of or like racists or racism
: racist policies; racist attitudes.

big·ot (bĭg′ət)"

n."One who is strongly partial to one's own group, religion, race, or politics and is intolerant of those who differ.


----------



## Bridges (12/2/14)

I also don't get how the ADL can be feeding it to coopers when they are the last "big" brewery that is still entirely Australian owned. So they are looking to expand their market share and maybe even export some malt products to the middle east, surely that is only doing good for the country they say they are trying to defend.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Coopers are one of the biggest malt producers for the food & confectionary industry. They export a lot of malt overseas to muslum countries.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/14)

"halal" http://www.veoh.com/watch/v21012847ZrEkGrJy


----------



## Bridges (12/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Coopers are one of the biggest malt producers for the food & confectionary industry. They export a lot of malt overseas to muslum countries.


Yep that's my point, surely this is to the benefit of Australia. Why would somebody who claims to be standing up for Australia want to stop that. Like most of the ADL doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me.


----------



## Dave70 (12/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> racist[ rey-sist ]
> 
> noun1. a person who believes in racism
> , the doctrine that a certain human race is superior to any or all others.
> ...


Glad we cleared that one up, just so all folks not affiliated with any form of religion, not particulary nationalistic or political, but who choose to voice an opinion - even distain - about unsolicited practices involving of their foodstuff can feel free to do so without fear of being branded racist any more than some bloke who once attempted to use a page or two of an standard hotel room issue king James (placed by the Gideons..) bible to roll a joint should be branded anti semitic.

Of course, the pages were removed from the book of numbers..
..erm..so I was told..



*Boom* -tish!


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Voicing an opinion is one thing, but directing hate towards someone based on ideology is another. 

The ADL are really no better than radical Islamist fundamentalists as they both push the same agenda, just from opposite sides.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/14)

I see your point, but have there been any ADL suicide bombers? There are different levels of extreme.


----------



## pk.sax (12/2/14)

Social media: handing the megaphone to idiots.

In other news, the world continues to be have arseholes posing as habitats and then we have Australia.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I see your point, but have there been any ADL suicide bombers? There are different levels of extreme.


Be interesting to see what would happen if you gave them a gun or bomb and dropped them outside your local friendly mosque


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Be interesting to see what would happen if you gave them a gun or bomb and dropped them outside your local friendly mosque


probably not much at all. I agree that they are a bunch of idiots, but their stance seems to be anti-religious, not fundamentalist, which I have a lot more sympathy for (well, more than none). If only they applied it to all theistic religions..

There is a stark difference between "I don't like you, get outta my town" and "I am doing god's work by killing you"


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

True they are no more than a bunch of bigoted racists...but they are fueling hate and intolerance and it only takes one brainwashed idiot to cross the line.


----------



## Airgead (12/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> probably not much at all. I agree that they are a bunch of idiots, but their stance seems to be anti-religious, not fundamentalist, which I have a lot more sympathy for (well, more than none). If only they applied it to all theistic religions..
> 
> There is a stark difference between "I don't like you, get outta my town" and "I am doing god's work by killing you"


They aren't anti-religion. they are very big on our "Christian" traditions.

What they they are really against is anyone not white. "Muslim" is just a code for 'brown"

Edit: Fark I wish my fingers worked properly.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/14)

Airgead said:


> They aren't anti-religion. they are very big on our "Christian" traditions.
> 
> What they they are really against is anyone not white. "Muslim" is just a code for 'brown"
> 
> Edit: Fark I wish my fingers worked properly.


Fair enough. By anti-religious I meant anti-muslim, & based my assumption on a 5min skim of one of their facebook pages (https://www.facebook.com/pages/ADL-Australian-Defence-League/213679261984140), didn't see anything mentioning christianity (but I guess it could be implied, or other ADL groups might). Still not sure how christian tradition equates to fundamentalism.


----------



## tavas (12/2/14)

manticle said:


> It's halal if it's not expressly forbidden in the qu'aran. Halal doesn't need to be approved as such. Halal also refers to actions in life.
> 
> The insistence that they welcome all walks of life as long as they all walk one way of life does not make *ADF *a bunch of equality loving civil libertarians, no matter how attractively they try and paint themselves. They are a far right group spreading misinformation and fear and encouraging scapegoating.
> 
> ...


ADL not ADF. ADF cause enough problems of their own without being lumped in with these guys.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

But the ADL target ADF for members so than can use the " these guys are fighting for our ( white ) country " to garner suport and credability.


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Do the Seventh Day Aventists whinge and harp on about approved foods and what not, naaaaaah they just don't eat pork, it ain't hard for them, but for some other mob it's gotta gotta have a symbol and certificate.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Love my Kosher Halal Organic Vegan bacon.


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Vegan Bacon, that's a new one.

U mean bacon substitute right....


----------



## wide eyed and legless (12/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I see your point, but have there been any ADL suicide bombers? There are different levels of extreme.


We almost had our very own AHB suicide bomber at the weekend.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Its vegan if the pig only eats vegetable.


----------



## manticle (12/2/14)

> ADL not ADF. ADF cause enough problems of their own without being lumped in with these guys.


Edited the original post to correct my whoopsie.

Of course the anti-defamation league is another ADL at the other end of the spectrum.


----------



## pk.sax (12/2/14)

Apparently animal 'souls' can talk just the same as any other after death. You should make a trip and find out the truth yourself, ADL still accepting recruits for the bomber division?

Edit: @ stu


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/14)

this thread is starting to remind me of this classic:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLwPXMedIaI


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

practicalfool said:


> Apparently animal 'souls' can talk just the same as any other after death. You should make a trip and find out the truth yourself, ADL still accepting recruits for the bomber division?
> 
> Edit: @ stu


Lets do this together, since its your idea


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

practicalfool said:


> Apparently animal 'souls' can talk just the same as any other after death.
> 
> Edit: @ stu


Not according to Kerry Packer.


----------



## Dave70 (12/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> this thread is starting to remind me of this classic:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLwPXMedIaI


That pig processing is starting to remind me of Cannibal Corpse.
Well, at least the thread's derailing in a kind of jocular fashion. 

http://youtu.be/egFcDN0w8so


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

How the Fuk did I ever listen to that shit...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

Enough to make you want to commit suicide ( bomber )


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/14)

Dave70 said:


> That pig processing is starting to remind me of Cannibal Corpse.
> Well, at least the thread's derailing in a kind of jocular fashion.
> 
> http://youtu.be/egFcDN0w8so


now the entire (derailed) thread is reminding me of this video (NSFW):


----------



## pk.sax (12/2/14)

Pk and stu go to war on brownies. Eyaaa eyooo hooo.
They raid the bakery, make off with the brownies. Eyaa eyoo hooo.





Well, I ran out of lyrics there.


----------



## pk.sax (12/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> now the entire (derailed) thread is reminding me of this video (NSFW):


I'm gonna stop clicking your links. That wasn't so good on my sun stroked drunk brain.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/2/14)

practicalfool said:


> Pk and stu go to war on brownies. Eyaaa eyooo hooo.
> They raid the bakery, make off with the brownies. Eyaa eyoo hooo.
> 
> 
> ...


what the **** are you on about......or maybe just on...


----------



## shaunous (12/2/14)

Hahaha Yeh Liam, that's a big W T F right thar.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (12/2/14)

Cattle decapitation - we were taking about halal which involves cutting the throat of the cow. The song is about religious (Christian) bigotry. It's entirely relevant!

Ps I tried to stop the video from automatically embedding but the mobile App seems to do it anyway.


----------



## Dave70 (13/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> now the entire (derailed) thread is reminding me of this video (NSFW):


Most appropriate use of NSFW shorthand, 2014.
Would watch again.


----------



## sponge (13/2/14)

Slightly on top during the course of being off topic..

I've shown a couple of real hardcore fans the cattle decapitation video, and none of them have been able to watch the full thing. They all hated it.

It really is a messed up video though. The end where they just walk away hand-in-hand gives me goose-pimples..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/2/14)

sponge said:


> It really is a messed up video though. The end where they just walk away hand-in-hand


And lived happily ever after


----------



## sponge (13/2/14)

I guess they've got a common topic for discussion.

They'll probably pop out little Tony Abbotts in the not-too-distant-future..


----------



## shaunous (13/2/14)

sponge said:


> I guess they've got a common topic for discussion.
> 
> They'll probably pop out little Tony Abbotts in the not-too-distant-future..


Pipe down Greeny...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/14)

What puzzles me about Muslims is when the East India Company was making them toe the line and teaching them about democracy, they did two things to scare the shit out of them one was to bury them alive wrapped in a pig skin, preventing there unclean soule from entering Mecca, the other was tying them in front of a cannon and spreading them all over the place like a mad woman's shit.
Well they were not allowed into Mecca without any bits missing off their body, and now suicide bombing is O/k they even get rewarded with 72 virgins when they get to Mecca.


----------



## manticle (13/2/14)

Have you seen the virgins?
1 would be hard going, let alone 72.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/14)

Well that has sometimes puzzled me, if you played your cards right I reckon at least half that figure would be available on earth, and one could always play seconds with the wives of those going to fight a Jihad.


----------



## shaunous (13/2/14)

I flew from Dubai to Sydney in 2012, Arab family ended up sitting in the middle isles while I was beside them on the outside isle, So Fukin Bad! 

The guy had 3 wives and around 15 kids, holy Fuk it was worse than 10 crying babies, and one of the boys who was in his teens kept pulling his cock, full blown hands in his pants and going for it, I couldn't believe it was happening, and my missus didn't know what to do. I'm the first one to say I've jerked off on a plane, but I hid it, not openly went for it. I ended up punching the kid in the arm cause he kept looking at my missus and the chick behind us, he stopped then, but the damage to my brain was done.


----------



## manticle (13/2/14)




----------



## manticle (13/2/14)

jihad brother.


----------



## lukiferj (13/2/14)

shaunous said:


> I flew from Dubai to Sydney in 2012, Arab family ended up sitting in the middle isles while I was beside them on the outside isle, So Fukin Bad!
> 
> The guy had 3 wives and around 15 kids, holy Fuk it was worse than 10 crying babies, and one of the boys who was in his teens kept pulling his cock, full blown hands in his pants and going for it, I couldn't believe it was happening, and my missus didn't know what to do. I'm the first one to say I've jerked off on a plane, but I hid it, not openly went for it. I ended up punching the kid in the arm cause he kept looking at my missus and the chick behind us, he stopped then, but the damage to my brain was done.


 You've jerked off on a plane? Why did you feel the need to hide it? That's not weird at all...


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/14)

manticle said:


>


If she is a virgin no doubt she is staying one, unless I get really Brahms & Liszt,any way she is a Collingwood supporter, seen her at the games regularly.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/2/14)

shaunous said:


> I flew from Dubai to Sydney in 2012, Arab family ended up sitting in the middle isles while I was beside them on the outside isle, So Fukin Bad!
> 
> The guy had 3 wives and around 15 kids, holy Fuk it was worse than 10 crying babies, and one of the boys who was in his teens kept pulling his cock, full blown hands in his pants and going for it, I couldn't believe it was happening, and my missus didn't know what to do. I'm the first one to say I've jerked off on a plane, but I hid it, not openly went for it. I ended up punching the kid in the arm cause he kept looking at my missus and the chick behind us, he stopped then, but the damage to my brain was done.


bahaha this sounds like the kind of story Jim Jefferies would tell.


----------



## tavas (13/2/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Well that has sometimes puzzled me, if you played your cards right I reckon at least half that figure would be available on earth, and one could always play seconds with the wives of those going to fight a Jihad.


 

X 72


----------



## manticle (13/2/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> If she is a virgin


If?


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/14)

She's from that song, "Four and twenty virgins down from Inverness"


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/14)

This is what I had in mind, I am not lowering my sights for anybody.

http://thewondrous.com/top-50-most-desirable-arab-women-of-2010


----------



## manticle (13/2/14)

They've all been saving themselves up for every hairy, sweaty, uncouth bloke with a bomb strapped to his chest.

Farts optional.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (13/2/14)

I'm suspicious of that list, none of them have monobrows.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/14)

I am a swordsman, but not in the sense of the type who goes off fighting Jihads, I will take my pleasures on earth as often as I can, as long as the wife doesn't find out.


----------



## tavas (13/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I'm suspicious of that list, none of them have monobrows.


I'm suspicious of the primary requirement...i.e. being a virgin


----------



## wide eyed and legless (13/2/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> This is what I had in mind, I am not lowering my sights for anybody.
> 
> http://thewondrous.com/top-50-most-desirable-arab-women-of-2010


I liked the comments at the bottom.


----------



## pcmfisher (14/2/14)

What about the case of female suicide bombers?
Does she get 72 of the kid with his hand down his pants?


----------



## sponge (14/2/14)

She'd be busy buying stocks in Johnson & Johnson and Kleenex


----------



## Bridges (14/2/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I am a swordsman, but not in the sense of the type who goes off fighting Jihads, I will take my pleasures on earth as often as I can, as long as the wife doesn't find out.


So she doesn't read AHB then!


----------



## tavas (14/2/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> But the ADL target ADF for members so than can use the " these guys are fighting for our ( white ) country " to garner suport and credability.


Yeah maybe, but in the context of this thread we were discussing the ADL


----------



## wide eyed and legless (15/2/14)

ADL are an organised racist group, I am totally against any organised racism, against someone for their colour of skin, religion, or political beliefs.
But is it racism if for instance you are in an argument with someone, it is only natural that you would pick out some ones colour,race,political beliefs, visible appearance, big nose, big ears, fat bastard, scrawny twot.
In the sporting arena it is not allowed to call some one a black bastard, though some one saying this is no racist, it is called as is seen.
How many times in boxing have we seen two black guys at the weigh in calling each other nigger.
Organised racism is intolerable as in Germany in the 30's but is it racism to call someone as observed.


----------



## bradsbrew (15/2/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> ADL are an organised racist group, I am totally against any organised racism, against someone for their colour of skin, religion, or political beliefs.
> But is it racism if for instance you are in an argument with someone, it is only natural that you would pick out some ones colour,race,political beliefs, visible appearance, big nose, big ears, fat bastard, scrawny twot.
> In the sporting arena it is not allowed to call some one a black bastard, though some one saying this is no racist, it is called as is seen.
> How many times in boxing have we seen two black guys at the weigh in calling each other nigger.
> Organised racism is intolerable as in Germany in the 30's but is it racism to call someone as observed.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVN_0qvuhhw


----------



## pedleyr (16/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> I see your point, but have there been any ADL suicide bombers? There are different levels of extreme.


There have been plenty of non Muslim suicide bombers, if that's what you mean.


----------



## shaunous (16/2/14)

pedleyr said:


> There have been plenty of non Muslim suicide bombers, if that's what you mean.


Really?


----------



## Airgead (16/2/14)

Yeah... actually the modern suicide bombing thang was invented (for want of a better term) by the Christian militias during the civil war in Lebanon.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/2/14)

Christian/Muslim same shit.


----------



## Camo6 (16/2/14)

^ Hahaha! A fatwa on you, heathen!


----------



## pedleyr (16/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> Christian/Muslim same shit.


Exactly, they're all people just like you and I.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/2/14)

I'm not a people.


----------



## Bridges (16/2/14)

Yeah damn humans. Their responsible for all the bad shit in this world.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/2/14)

Worse than home brewers them lot.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/2/14)

Faith based brewing. Haha.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (12/9/15)

That forehead slapping moment when your face book friends wont eat Halal certified food but justify themselves by saying that their family members are married to muslims so they are not bigots


----------



## CoopsOz (12/9/15)

.


----------

